# Automated Feeders



## Rascal (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone have an automated feeder? I would like some reviews if you do have one.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Rascal said:


> Does anyone have an automated feeder? I would like some reviews if you do have one.


See my post on this thread in the "Feeding & Watering" forum.

http://www.chickenforum.com/f17/auto-waterer-28/


----------



## earl (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/diy-coop-related-project-thread-207/

here is my home made hopper style feeder, works great


----------

